# What I do with my knives



## NO ChoP! (Feb 24, 2018)

A six course dinner centered around...fat!
The guests asked me to sign their menus, lol.


----------



## valgard (Feb 24, 2018)

cool


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 25, 2018)

F*ing excellent! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Danzo (Feb 26, 2018)

dang chef, beautiful dishes


----------



## krx927 (Feb 26, 2018)

like!


----------



## DevinT (Feb 26, 2018)

Five stars!

Hoss.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks guys! In between weeks of seemingly endless grunt work, I get to create menus and run events such as this, which make it all worth it. Plus, I have a reason to bust out rarely used knives such as my yanagi and chinese cleaver.


----------



## aaamax (Feb 26, 2018)

NO ChoP! said:


> ...Plus, I have a reason to bust out rarely used knives such as my yanagi and chinese cleaver.



And that is exactly what we would love to see some pics of. the steel getting down and dirty. Not easy, but get one of your helpers to snap some pics. Nothing is as cool as an action shot... lol
nice work.


----------



## LucasFur (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks Delicious. .... wow what a complement. signing menus.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 26, 2018)

Just when I think I'm halfway decent at something a post like this comes along. Truly amazing, I wish I had 1/10 of your talent


----------



## JMJones (Feb 26, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 26, 2018)

Any one of these courses would be impressive. Collectively they are spectacular. I went through them a dozen times.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 27, 2018)

nice!!

i'm just a home cook..i dont tweeze. 

you should give a nod to your tweezers and various spatulas as well..over the top!! great looking dishes.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 27, 2018)

Outstanding! How many people attended?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok I get that the FOOD is awesome ... BUT... do they know what an absolute [email protected]$$ you are with custom saya's, handles, spatula's, etc. etc. etc. .... Huh!

Amazing food Chef Chris, beautiful pic's and one of these days I need to find some time to get very lost in all those trees of yours and check it out for what I am sure would be an unbelievable meal!!! Sooner than later I hope! Keep adding to this please ... wish some of the other Pro's would share ... not a competition just too many folks in too many places ...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 27, 2018)

Ha! Thanks! Well, since you asked....



First course is a goat cheese popsicle, blood orange, fennel, beets, sherry foam, profiterole croutons

Second course is roast lamb with a faux chop made of sausage. Faux mint jelly, trio of heirloom carrot, pickled spicy asparagus.

This was for our board of directors dinner.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 27, 2018)

Damn ...damn ... damn... Beautiful ... f the directors I need that for myself Brother!

I need to chat to you about a Mario 225 that needs a handle you may want ... without the B/S/T silliness ... might just send it to you (handless to playwith if you are interested ... PM me bro)

TjA


----------



## Khorax (Mar 9, 2018)

I... uuh... wow. That is extremely impressive.
I have to ask, how much does this cost the customer? Is this for the ultra rich? I feel I could never afford such a culinary experience.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 9, 2018)

8 people. It was for a charity auction. They paid $1800.


----------



## tomsch (Mar 13, 2018)

Stunning food and plating!


----------

